

Show HN: Teledraw.com, a web-based drawing game - eggbrain

http://www.teledraw.com/<p>Hey guys, we've been working on Teledraw.com for the past 5 months, and when Doodle.no.de came out, we pushed hard to show you our take on the telephone drawing game as well. Let us know if you have any questions or feedback.
======
eggbrain
Clickable: <http://www.teledraw.com/>

------
revorad
Oh please don't make me sign up. Just let me play?

~~~
camupod
We would really like to have the ability to play without signup, but we need
some way to prevent spam. Signup takes seconds, and it's even faster with
Facebook connect!

~~~
revorad
Is spam really such a big issue right now for you? You're probably missing out
on a lot of users for stopping a couple of spammers, which you can do manually
anyway.

~~~
camupod
That's a good point. We're working on allowing users to quickly jump into
playing (with a temporary account), by just asking for a username, then
allowing them to complete registration later if they choose.

It's not entirely about spam, either... user accounts are closely tied in with
the structure of the site, so it's hard to have accounts and anonymous users
playing the same game. If you sign up, you'll see that there are a lot more
features on the site than just playing! For example, the home page turns into
a news feed sort of page, where you can see new activity on threads you've
played in. The user profile page (here's mine:
<http://www.teledraw.com/user/camupod>), which allows people to check out the
turns you've played on previous threads.

Give it a chance, please? :)

~~~
revorad
Alright, I will try it but beware my email rant -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2999209>

~~~
camupod
We don't send any email :)

